

Ask HN SanFran: Good places to work in the Mission? - breck

I just moved to the Mission last week(off 23rd Street).<p>Currently I am working from home on a startup, alongside 3 other roommates who all are doing other startups(though none of the others are computer related).<p>It's a great environment, but I'd like to change it up every now and then.<p>Can anyone recommend any hangouts/coffee shops/co-working spaces nearby that are full of other startup hackers?
======
menloparkbum
Ritual (21st & Valencia) used to be _the_ place to be, but they removed all
the power plugs because laptop lurkers overran the place. They also replaced
most of the tables in the back with a coffee roaster, so there aren't as many
places to sit. It is still probably the epicenter of hipsters, coffee and
nerds in the Mission. However, it may be easier to get work done elsewhere.

Mission Creek Cafe (20th & Valencia) has power, but the coffee is terrible.

SugarLump (24th near Bryant) also has power with slightly better coffee. Cool
space.

Personally I am a big fan of Philz coffee (24th & Folsom) but I wouldn't want
to work there.

If you want someplace quiet where you can get work done, Que Tal on 22nd &
Guerrero is nice, sunny, decent coffee.

Cafe Revolution on 22nd between Valencia and Mission is a fun hangout. Lots of
hackers (and non hackers) are there at night for music, coffee, and beer - but
definitely not doing any work. Theoretically you could get some work done
there during the day.

~~~
breck
Thanks! Very, very helpful.

------
gtani
Cruise around on your (bianchi track) bike, maybe look a little further east:
Potrero hill has Farley's, 18/missouri

and west: Dolores/17: Maxfield's house of caffeine, Mornig Due, and a bunch of
other small ones, i can't remember heir names

~~~
breck
Thanks. Will try to get to them.

------
jmorin007
Ritual Coffee Roasters:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/04/business/smallbusiness/04v...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/04/business/smallbusiness/04venture.html)

~~~
breck
Thanks! Really helpful article.

------
aristus
I'm usually at Que Tal, Ritual, or Cafe Revolution. There are a few nice
places on 24th street up the hill like Bernie's. If you want to hang out &
work, my email is in my profile.

~~~
breck
is it?

------
babyshake
Muddy Waters off of 16th and Valencia is good. The Kirkland North guys are
there pretty often...

~~~
breck
Thanks, I'll check it out.

